# The Game of Civilization VI



## Mitch86 (Aug 10, 2021)

I play a lot of the steam game of Civilization VI.  One lives starting in the stone age and progresses into the nuclear age fighting for survival and conquest.  I will post here some of my screen shots showing my progress in my current game.


----------



## Mitch86 (Aug 10, 2021)

Here is the capitol of my nation, Germany, showing Aachen at 1640 BC:

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=2571468335

It is now 2:23 PM EDT  on 8/10/2021.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2021)

Sorry old Chap ,but i do not click on anything i never heard of..


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2021)

That  one appears to be safe, Tiny.


----------

